# Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2007)

Wer hat Erfahrung mit der neuen *Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755* Modell 2007 ?

Ich interessiere mich besonders für die Aktion in Fließgewässer mit starker Strömung mit schweren Spinnern ab der Größe 5 und Wobblern ab Größe 15 cm wie den ZALT (mein Avatarbild).


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hat denn wirklich keiner Erfahrung mit der 
*Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755* ?


----------



## KHof (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hallo Toni!

Ok - Keine Erfahrungen mit der 2755 sondern mit der drei Meter. Diese Rute ist ein mächtiges Teil. Dick, aber recht leicht.
Sie ist bestens geeignet zum Blinker, Wobbler und Spinnerfischen. Ein Spezialist für Gufi`s ist sie nicht, aber durchaus brauchbar.
Auffällig ist das "weiche" Handteil. Beim Wurf läd sich die Rute sehr gut auf und erreicht mit 30-50 Gramm Weiten wie keine meiner anderen Ruten.- Bei unseren Gewässern ist in einigen Fällen Wurfweite Trumpf und Weiten von 110 Kurbelumdrehungen mit einer 3500 Caldia sind mit dem 35 Gramm-Spöket drin.
Im Drill gibt es nichts zu meckern.

Eine Kleinigkeit nur: Das Ding wirkt unzerstörbar, ist es aber nicht. Meine hab ich am Wochenende leider geschrottet. Bei einem Gewaltwurf mit besagtem Spöket bin ich beim Rückschwung hinten hängengeblieben und die Rute ist im Handteil zweimal gebrochen. Man sollte es also nicht übertreiben.
Ein Gewicht von 250 Gramm bei so dickem Kork und 8 Ringen ab 30 mm sollte eigendlich eine Warnung sein....

Fazit: Ich würde sie sofort wieder verwenden, allerdings etwas vorsichtiger!
Eine wirkliche Alternative fällt mir derzeit nicht ein. Sämtliche starken hochwertigen Spinnruten sind Gummispezies und mir im Drill und Wurf nicht aktiv genug.
Falls jemand eine Idee hat - Her damit!

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@K Hof
Schade das die Rute platt ist.
Ich kenne nur die Kev 4 in 2,80 und 3,00 mtr. 
Seit ich ne VT 9 Fuss bis 75 Gramm habe stauben die Sportex bei mir gepflegt ein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Seit ich ne VT 9 Fuss bis 75 Gramm habe stauben die Sportex bei mir gepflegt ein.


 
Der Einsatzbereich ist Wobbler und hauptsächlich schwere Spinner ab Größe 5 in starker Strömung ... NICHT Gufi! Somit scheidet eine Harrison als eher spezialisierte Gufirute aus. #h


@KHof

vielen Dank für deine Info .. klingt ja richtig gut ...

habe aber von einem user ne mail bekommen, der die wenn auch noch "alte" Kev Pike als zu weich für meine Einsatzzwecke hält und mir zu einer Shimano Diaflash EX 270
XH rät.


----------



## JerkerHH (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Moin Moin Zusammen, 

ich fische Sie !!!! 

Eine wirkliche Top Rute !!!! 

Mit das beste was es aufm Markt gibt!!! 

Kann ich nur empfehlen:vik::vik::vik:

MfG
JerkerHH #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> ich fische Sie !!!!
> 
> Eine wirkliche Top Rute !!!!


 
DAs neue Modell 2007?

Wie ist denn die Aktion in starker Strömung? Nicht zu weich? 
|wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

:mnein kommt auf dein stand und die führung an.... 

ich finde sie super... wie auch alle anderen sportex ruten!!! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hi!
Das war nicht einfach so rausgehauen von mir.
Ich hab nicht gesagt ne Harrison VHF sondern ne VT.
Damit fische ich alle möglichen Köder lieber als mit ner Diaflash, oder Kev.
Ich hab sie alle " in Betrieb" bzw. "in Betrieb" gehabt. 
Denke mir hier also nix aus, von wegen ich habe mal gehört das Einer meint die ist gut oder so.

Aber kauft doch einfach was ihr wollt!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@pikepauly

was ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen  ...

Danke für deine Auskunft ... habe eben die Harrison in der Diskussion eher als Gufi-Rute gesehen, also irrtümlich, dafür diskustieren wir hier doch .... aber ich habe doch nichts gegen dein Posting und deine Meinung gesagt?! Kann ich aus meiner Anwort auf dein Posting auch nicht rauslesen ... aber SORRY, wenn es so rüberkam #g



|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hi!

Meine Leber ist ganz ok.

Mit der Harrison VHF möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt was anderes als GUFI fischen.
Aber die VT ist ein ganz feiner Stock für sowas und das kann ich eben beurteilen weil ich die ganzen Ruten habe/bzw. hatte. Seit ich die VT habe staubt der andere Kram wirklich ein bzw. ist weg über Ebay.
Angel Det hat mir mal gesagt, wer bereit ist bis in die Preiskategorie Sportex/Diaflash/Aspire zu gehen landet irgendwann automatisch bei Harrison. 
Er hatte natürlich wie fast immer Recht. 
Mein Herz schlägt auch ziemlich Richtung Sportex, aber das ist einfach vom Handling nicht wirklich toll. Ausserdem ärgert mich der miese Kork, finde ich bei ner Rute für 200 Euro+++ ne Sauerei. Abgesehen von der sprichwörtlichen Sportex Robustheit finde ich auch ne Daiwa Infinity oder Shimano Antares/Aspire wesentlich besser in der Hand liegend und wurfgenauer. Die kenne ich aber auch nur vom mal in die Hand nehmen und befummeln.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ohne mich jetzt hier streiten zu wollen.
Sone Aussage wie oben ist einfach ein Witz.
"Mit das Beste was es auf dem Markt gibt"
In Hamburg gibts so viel Spitzen Angel Läden wo man Super Tackle sehen kann und Du erzählst sowas.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Diaflash XH? Nie im Leben, das ist ein harter Stock zum GuFi Angeln. Hab ich selber lange genug gefischt.
Eigentlich kann ich da viel eher eine Blechpeitsche empfehlen, lädt sich wunderbar auf im Wurf und ist beim Drillen eine echte Freude. Durch die eher weiche (nicht schwabblige!) Spitze ist sie auch nicht das was man heutzutage unter eine Spezial GuFi Rute versteht. Sie heisst ja auch "Blechpeitsche" nicht "Gummipeitsche" 
Die VT habe ich nie gefischt, soll aber auch in die Richtung gehn.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Moin Norbert!

Wusste doch, daß ich was vergessen habe.
Die Blechi!
Ich kenn sie leider immer noch nicht, aber Du und K Hof haben doch eine.
Det meinte die VT ist ebenbürtig. 
Der ist aber auch bei ner Harrison immer mit der rosaroten Brille dabei. 
Meistens liegt er aber wohl gut mit seiner Einschätzung.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ja meistens liegt er schon gut, aber wenns um Arc und Harrison geht übertreibt er gern. Meine Stella wollte er auch glatt mit ner Arc vergleichen 
Ich kann es nicht beurteilen, da ich die VT nicht kenne, aber was man so hört sind sie wirklich sehr ähnlich in der Aktion. Ob sie "ebenbürtig" sind weiss ich nicht. Die BP hat schon ihren eigenen Charakter, würde mich wundern, wills aber nicht ausschliessen.
Nicht nur KHof, da sind noch mehr die eine haben, Robert selber hat auch eine soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@Norbert F
Über das mit den Arcs breiten wir mal den Mantel des Schweigens aus.
Da ich auch keine Blechi kenne, würde ich auch nicht behaupten das die VT gleichwertig ist. Das sie aber wohl ähnlich ist von der Aktion und vom Handling glaube ich DET durchaus.


----------



## JerkerHH (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

du bist echt komisch norbert... .

natürlich gehört die Sportex zu den Besten aufm Markt!!!!! 
|krach: :e


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> du bist echt komisch norbert... .
> 
> natürlich gehört die Sportex zu den Besten aufm Markt!!!!!
> |krach: :e



Du verwechselst mich. Ich hab kein Wort über Sportex gesagt.


----------



## JerkerHH (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> du bist echt komisch norbert... .
> 
> natürlich gehört die Sportex zu den Besten aufm Markt!!!!!
> |krach: :e


 
ich meinte natürlich pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@Jerker HH
Richtig!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Norbert F
> Über das mit den Arcs breiten wir mal den Mantel des Schweigens aus.
> Da ich auch keine Blechi kenne, würde ich auch nicht behaupten das die VT gleichwertig ist. Das sie aber wohl ähnlich ist von der Aktion und vom Handling glaube ich DET durchaus.



Ich glaube das ebenfalls gern


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Also zurück zum Thema  ...

wie verhält sich die VT 75 in meinem Anwendungsgebiet (siehe Eröffnungsposting)?

Blechpeitsche steht nicht zur Diskussion, was ich aber nun nicht erläutern will.

Nochmals,
dass es viele gute Ruten gibt, weiß ich auch. 
Ich weiß auch, dass die meisten in ihre Rute verliebt sind.
Ich weiß auch, dass es Ruten gibt, die unendlich weit werfen ... aber das ist doch nicht, das, was ich brauche ....

und deswegen bitte ich auf meine Ausgangsfrage einzugehen und mir konkrete Erfahrungen zu meinem speziellen Einsatz sagen #6


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@Toni
Ich fische mit der VT Köder zwischen 30 und 60 Gramm. Ganz normale Blinker (Effzet), Wobbler meistens Muskia Mania Lil Ernie, die Kleine Castaic Forelle wiegt glaub ich so 40 Gramm lassen sich genau werfen und genau führen. Von der Wurfweite ist die Diaflash meiner Meinung nach besser, aber das ist ja oft gar nicht so wichtig.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Pikepauli,
danke #6 ... und jetzt die Rutenbrechend-entscheidende Frage ... 6er Spinner in starker Strömung ... biegt sich die Rute schon derart durch die Strömung , dass ein Anhieb unmöglich ist?

Erklärung, für normales Flussangeln habe ich eine sehr gute Rute, führe aber Spinner auch gerne in und gegen rauschender Strömung ...


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hi,ich will auch noch meinen Senf hinzu rühren.
Selber fische ich Jahrzehnte lang schon eine TurboSpinn3/60g/10f,hab aber auch schon die
Kev Pike aber 10f gefischt.Richtig ist es so, dass die Sportexrutten grundsätzlich höhere Wurfgewichte nicht nur tolerieren,sondern auch problemlos bewältigen.Mit meinem alten
Stock hab ich auch schon 100 g gefischt,Boote gedrillt,geschleppt u.s.w..
Das alles geht, wegen dieser allen Sportex eigenen semiparabol Aktion,aber immer mit relativ weicher Spitze.
Gerade beim 14cm Zalt habe ich das  Problem gehabt ihm die richtige Aktion zu geben.
Den über die Mittelachse kippenden Lauf geht an jeder Rutte,aber das nach vorn abnickende Torkeln,was man bei etwas härterem twichen erreicht,schaffen beide Sportex
nicht.Hab ich schon schnellere Spitzenaktion und vor allem Härter gesehen.
Dafür schlitzt fast nie was aus.

Taxidermist


----------



## heinzrch (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

fische die "alte" Kevpike in 2.75 und 3m. Die Kevpike hat halt ne besondere Aktion, die sich wohltuend von den aktuellen stocksteifen Knüppeln unterscheidet. Ob man das jetzt als altmodisch bezeichnen muß, stelle ich mal in Frage. Ich fische das Teil immer noch gerne, wenn auch nicht unbedingt mit Gummifisch auf Zander, da ist mir ne steifere Rute lieber....


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@Toni
Das mit dem grossen Spinner in starker Strömung weiss ich nicht.
Leider kein passendes Gewässer hier.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@Pikepauly,Ich komm auf die vielleicht"altmodische" Aktion gut klar,hab im Moment auch
keine alternativen.Dafür haben die Sportex ,auch ein nicht zu verachtendes Rückgrad,auch
resultierend aus dieser Semiparabolik,so das mann auch vor großen (waller) keine Angst
haben braucht.
Aber es wurde ja gerade der Zalt,als Totem des Themen Stellers,und gerade da läßt es
bei der Köderführung zu Wünschen übrig.zumindest beim 14er Zalt.Vielleicht hab ich deshalb auf den noch nie nen Fisch drauf gehabt,auf  die  kleineren  sehr  wohl.

Taxidermist


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

in starker bzw auch schon in stärkerer Strömung erübrigt dsich die Frage nach gefühlvoller Führung eines Zalts ! .. du kämpfst gegen die Strömung an, die den Zalt fast schon hektisch von links nach rechts kippen läßt und ihn nach unten drückt


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ok,Toni1962,meine Erfahrungen machte ich mit den Zalt's und deren Führung im Stillwasser,
in der Strömung macht der so wie so was er will,kannste dann an jedem Stock anbieten.
Mir gefallen die Kleineren als Suspender gut und die gehören zu meinen Favoriten,und die machen in der Funktion nur im Stillwasser sinn.

Taxidermist


----------



## darth carper (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ich fische die besagte VT auch.
Ist wie erwähnt eher eine Allround-Spinnrute mit parabolischer Aktion.
Da sie keine weiche Spitze hat, ist sie für das Angeln in der Strömung mit den von dir gewählten Ködern sehr gut zu fischen.
Ein Wurfwunder ist sie aber eher nicht.

Bei den Spinnern kommt es darauf an, was für einen du verwendest. Ein Weidenblattspinner geht sicher, ein Coloradoblatt gegen die Strömung packt wohl nur eine Pilkrute!

Ich habe die VT bis vor Kurzem auch für die beste Allround-Spinnrute gehalten. Momentan fische ich aber lieber eine Shimano Mort Manie, welche ich für einen Tick besser halte, für ein Drittel des Preises.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@Darth Caper
Die Shim. ist aber kein offizielles Deutschland Produkt oder?
Benelux?
Gibts nen Link?
Bin büschen neugierig.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## darth carper (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ist ein offizielles Produkt aus dem Katalog 2007, erstanden bei meinem Händler.
Gab es als Beastmaster und als Speedmaster.

Habe auch gerade nochmal nachgesehen, 2008 sind die Ruten nicht mehr drin. Hat wahrscheinlich kaum einer gekauft. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ich bin der mit der Diaflash ! Auch wenn Norbert sagt: Nie im Leben.
Ich angele viel in der Oder, die ja auch nicht gerade langsam fliesst. 18cm (60g) Wobbler Believer ( früher Swimm Whizz ) und 4er mit 5er Löffel als Tandemspinner sowie gekoppelte Z-Blinker haben meine Kev Turbo Spin ( 80g ) ziemlich krumm gezogen.Da sind 80g einfach zu wenig und die Pike hat meiner Meinung nach noch mehr parabolische Aktion und weichere Spitze als die Spin.
Mit der Diaflash hatte ich das Problem nicht. Die Spitze krümmt sich etwas, aber man kann getrost noch nen' herzhaften Anschlag setzen und dann arbeitet sie bis ins' Handteil.
Das ist m e i n e Erfahrung. Harrison, Blechpeitsche usw. ist nicht meine Gehaltsklasse und weil ich schon geahnt habe was da so wieder abgeht, habe ich nur empfohlen nach Möglichkeit zu vergleichen und deshalb ne' PN geschrieben.

schöne Grüße       Schlotterschätt


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@schlotterschätt

Vielen Dank für deine PN und deine Empfehlung #6|wavey:


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@ Toni

Gerne Toni ! Keine Ursache !   :q

schöne Grüße  schlotterschätt


----------



## darth carper (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@schlotterschätt

Und die Sache mit der Harrison ist meine Erfahrung. Dagegen ist genausowenig einzuwenden, wie dein Tip zur Diaflash.
Ich bin mir übrigens auch sicher, daß die Diaflash die genannten Köder bewältigt. Die Rute ist sogar noch mehr Allround-Rute als die VT, da ich sie auch als Pilkrute und für Norwegen verwenden kann. ;-)
Kurz gesagt, die Rute wäre mir deutlich zu hart.


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@ darth carper

Carper, hatte mit Dir doch garnichts zu tun. Toni braucht ne' neue Peitsche und nicht wir Zwei !

 MfG    schlotterschätt


----------



## darth carper (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Habe das so verstanden, daß du Kritik an den Empfehlungen der etwas teureren VT geübt hast.
Als wenn die Besitzer "günstigere" Ruten nicht als Empfehlung gelten lassen würden (übrigens nicht unbedingt zu unrecht, wenn man andere Threads so betrachtet ;-) )!
Da habe ich mich eben angesprochen gefühlt.

Wenn das nicht so gemeint war, dann war das mein Fehler!

P.S. Die Diaflash wäre mir trotzdem zu hart! ;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Eine wirkliche Top Rute !!!!
> 
> Mit das beste was es aufm Markt gibt!!!
> 
> ...


 
sry,
das war einmal vor 20 Jahren oder so (was nichts mit der Aktion zu tun hat, die mag man, oder eben nicht)
es ist ganz einfach so, dass Sportex ganz böse in der Quali nachgelassen hat. Wie gesagt ob einem die Aktion an sich gefällt ist wieder ne andre Sache, wenn Sportex Blank, dann keine von der Stange sondern nen handaufbau, wo die Mängel (ausgewogenheit, Ringe, Kork usw,) abgestellt werden, dann kann man von ner Klasse Rute sprechen, vorausgesetzt man mag diese Aktion womit ich am springenden Punkt wäre...
Toni Deine Erwartungen werden hier eigentlich nicht erfüllt werden können, es sind einfach zu viele Bedingungen, die wiederum Fragen auf lassen, siehe strömung und Köder, fischt jemand die Köder, dann nicht in der Strömung, fischt er in so einer reissenden Strömung dann mit anderen Köder...
Ich hoffe es werden ein paar kommen die deine Fragen beantworten können bzw. Erfahrungen diesbez. geben können, ich glaube aber eher nicht...nen 6er Spinner mit der Kev in der Strömung....nada.....geht net
Mit VT, Diafl, Blechi (die ist übrigens gar net mehr so teuer), Aspire, Antares, usw....sind mehr als genügend Modelle vorhanden, das Problem wird nur sein die richtige daraus auszusuchen, das wiederum ist geschmacksabhängig...
Ich wiederum würde zu mind. 90gr WG tendieren bei solchen Ködern in der Strömung, da erscheint mir ne 75er doch zu gering um auch auf größere Entfernung noch nen vernünftigen Anhieb durchbringen zu können. Ich glaube ne wirklich Hilfe wirst du hier nicht bekommen aus obigen Gründen...
also nen 6er Spinner kannste mit der Kev Pike in der Strömung abhaken....


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Toni Deine Erwartungen werden hier eigentlich nicht erfüllt werden können, es sind einfach zu viele Bedingungen, die wiederum Fragen auf lassen, siehe strömung und Köder, fischt jemand die Köder, dann nicht in der Strömung, fischt er in so einer reissenden Strömung dann mit anderen Köder...


 
Was ein Fehler ist, 
denn ich angle erfolgreich mit diesen Ködern gerade in starker Strömung ... nur will ich meine Rute hierzu optimiert haben.
Probiert es einfach mal aus, einen großen schwere Spinner in der Strömung stehen zu lassen und immer wieder ein kleines Stück heranzuholen ... #6

ok .. also die Kev Pike nicht (wegen der Aktion, denn ich ja absichtlich nach dem Modell 2007 frage, denn die soll ja nun anderen Kork, Ringe usw. haben, also die angesprochenen Qualitätsmängel sollen nicht mehr vorhanden sein)


----------



## darth carper (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Und warum nicht?

Wenn es nur darum geht einen 6er Spinner in der Strömung zu führen, dann die Diaflash oder die VT in 120g um sicher zu gehen. Die können das, da brauche ich gar nicht überlegen.

Und wenn er möchte, dann probiere ich das morgen mit meiner VT -70g und dem Spinner Gr. 6 sogar aus. Die Weser hat gerade Hochwasser und die Strömung ist entsprechend.

Wenn das dann keine Empfehlung ist, was dann?
Gibt tatsächlich auch andere Angler die vernünftige Empfehlungen geben können. ;-)


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



darth carper schrieb:


> Und warum nicht?


 
Eben ...



darth carper schrieb:


> Und wenn er möchte, dann probiere ich das morgen mit meiner VT -70g und dem Spinner Gr. 6 sogar aus. Die Weser hat gerade Hochwasser und die Strömung ist entsprechend.


 
Das ist ein Wort #6


----------



## darth carper (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ok!

Der Test wird morgen durchgeführt.


----------



## KHof (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hallo!

Ich mit der kaputten...!

Ich kenne Det`s VT 75 recht gut. Die ist schon eine klasse Allroundrute allerdings eher mit der KEV 4 zu vergleichen da sie doch wesendlich schwächer wie die Pike wirkt.
Wie Rainer schon sagte wären 90 Gramm WG optimal, das gibt es als VT aber leider nicht (Oder doch???).
Die Blechpeitsche ist sicherlich eine Alternative, hat aber eine weichere Spitze. Ich hab noch keinen Spinner durch Fließwasser geführt würde sie aber dafür nicht blind empfehlen. 
Für meine Suche nach der Weitwurfversion taugt sie nix.
Wäre da eine Aspire in XH und 10 Fuß was??


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



darth carper schrieb:


> Und warum nicht?
> 
> Wenn es nur darum geht einen 6er Spinner in der Strömung zu führen, dann die Diaflash oder die VT in 120g um sicher zu gehen. Die können das, da brauche ich gar nicht überlegen.
> 
> ...


 
die DF und die Vt120, klaro geht das, die können das locker, nur ob sie ihm ansonsten nicht zu straff sind??? Zumindest verstehe ich Toni so dass er die Aktion der Kev ansich liebt bzw. beim Spinfischen mag, die DF und die VT haben nun mal ne andre, ne 90iger VT wäre eigentlich das optimale dafür, gibts leider net...
ich wiederum mag beim Blech und Wobblerfischen die Vt Aktion,
vielleicht hat er aber auch Glück und die 75er macht das alles mit, nen 14er zalt und 6er Spinner in voller Strömung ist nicht ohne, wobe der Köder eigentlich "nur" in der Strömung stehen gelassen wird und nur cm weise eingeholt werden soll, somit relativiert sich das ganze auch wieder...
bin mal gespannt wie Darths Test ausfällt..


----------



## darth carper (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Was nützt es aber, wenn man die Aktion liebt, aber das Fischen nicht geht? ;-)

Ich habe den Test gerade mal durchgeführt und ich muß sagen, daß es mit meinen beiden Ruten geht.
Getestet habe ich mit einem 6er Veltic, einem Weidenblatt-Bucktail-Spinner und einem 16cm langen und ca. 70g schweren Wobbler

Die VT biegt sich schon ordentlich durch, wenn man den Spinner gegen die Strömung führt, mit einem Tempo welches zum Rapfenfang geeignet wäre, aber aufgrund des kräftigen Blanks ist ein satter Anhieb noch möglich. Die Beast Master kann es sogar noch ein bißchen besser, da sie noch ein bißchen härter ist als die VT, dabei aber flexibler in der Spitze.

Allerdings würde ich diese Art der Fischerei meinem Rollengetriebe nicht lange zumuten. Das ist ja der schnelle Tod für (fast) jede Rolle.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



darth carper schrieb:


> Was nützt es aber, wenn man die Aktion liebt, aber das Fischen nicht geht? ;-)
> 
> Ich habe den Test gerade mal durchgeführt und ich muß sagen, daß es mit meinen beiden Ruten geht.
> Getestet habe ich mit einem 6er Veltic, einem Weidenblatt-Bucktail-Spinner und einem 16cm langen und ca. 70g schweren Wobbler
> ...


na super, da sieht man mal wie man sich täuschen kann, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man mit den Ruten nen 6er Spinner im Rapfentempo noch so führen kann dass ein Anschlag noch mögl. ist, wieder um ne Erfahrung reicher...
Rolle....Multi, wäre heir wohl angebracht oder??!!


----------



## darth carper (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Allerdings. Würde so nur mit Multi fischen. 
Meine Twin Power XT-RA macht das nicht lange mit.

Wobei ich das ganze persönlich schon als grenzwertig bezeichne. Müßte ich dauerhaft so fischen, dann nähme ich ganz klar die härtere Rute, auch wenn ich so weniger Drillspaß habe.


----------



## taxel (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hi,

ich habe seit zwölf Jahren eine 2755 von CMW. Die ist mit 204 Gramm extrem leicht. Ich fische sie mit neun cm Wallley Assassian an 7 Gramm Bleikopf bis Pilker von 125 Gramm. Das ist ein echtes Arbeitstier. Ab und zu vergesse ich sie mal und liebäugle mit einer VHF o.ä., aber wenn ich sie dann wieder raushole, verliebe ich mich wieder neu :k

Bei Gufis ist die Obergrenze 20 cm mit 28 Gramm Bleikopf. Große Spinner benutze ich nicht. 

Ein 18 Gramm Spöket fliegt bis an den Horizant oder zumindest fast über den Main bei Frankfurt.

Wie die 2007-er Blanks ausfallen, weiß ich nicht. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mal eine original konfektionierte von Sportex gesehen. Da hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sie dicker ist als meine, aber ohne beide nebeneinander vergleichen zu können. Ich dachte erst, es wäre die drei Meter Variante.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## darth carper (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Im Übrigen sollte man die Shimano Beast Master Mort Manie (oder Dead Bait wie sie im Katalog hieß) nicht unterschätzen. Die hat mit den schwabbeligen, schweren Spinnruten aus der gleichnamigen Serie nicht viel gemeinsam.


----------



## pucce (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hallo Toni_1962,
ich muss mich jetzt auch mal einmischen und werde versuchen, deine eigentliche FRAGE zu beantworten, da ich bis vor kurzem vor dem selben Problem stand...!
1. Mal etwas grundsätzliches zu der KEV Serie.
Die KEV Ruten von Sportex sind eine Kombination von Kevlar und Carbon. Das bietet den Vorteil, dass durch den geringeren Carbonanteil die Ruten mehr Vibrationen übertragen, da Carbon ein Material ist, das Vibrationen schluckt. Klinkt komisch ist aber so. (Deswegen wird es unter anderem auch als Material im Radsport eingesetzt)
2. Der Nachteil dieser Kombination ist, dass die Rute langsamer wird. Das kannst du auch in 1 Million Beiträgen in diesem Forum lesen.
3. Obwohl die Rute vom Blank her langsamer ist, ist sie im beim Anhieb genauso schnell wie eine 100% Carbon-Rute!? Grund hierfür ist, dass die Rute im Vergleich zu Carbon-Ruten um einiges leichter ist. Und mit einer leichten Rute kann man schneller reagieren als mit einer schweren. Die Sportex KEV in 2,70 wiegt 225 gr. 
Ich rate Dir aber wirktlich zur 2,70 m Variante weil sie natürlich schneller ist als eine 3 Meter Rute. Auch das liegt in der Natur der Sache.
4. Alle die dem Punkt 3. widersprechen mit der Aussage, dass Ihre Ruten viel schneller sind als die Sportex KEV sollten erst mal selbe Voraussetzungen schaffen. Wer nämlich lesen kann ist, wie so oft im Leben, klar im Vorteil: Auf den meisten Ruten ist ein Wurfgewichtsbereich angegeben z.B. 45 gr. - 120 gr.! Erfahrene Angler wissen, dass man den oberen Wert durch zwei teilen kann um das ideale Wurfgewicht herauszubekommen.
Auf der Sportex steht aber....Wurfgewicht 80 gr. und das stimmt annähernd.
5. Ich habe bis jetzt keine und ich meine *keine* Rute in dieser Kategorie gefunden, die so ein hohes Wurfgewicht hat. Mein letzter Versuch war eine ASPIRE BX 50gr-100gr. Tolle, schöne Rute aber vom Einsatzgebiet nur bis ca. 50gr fischbar. Meine letzte Hoffnung ist im Moment die Cheetah 96XH, wobei ich dir noch nicht sagen kann, ob sie vom Wurfgewicht der Sportex das Wasser reichen kann.
6. Du hast ja expliziet nach dem 2007er Modell gefragt und ich finde gut, dass du das mit reingeschrieben hast. Schön wäre nur, dass dann auch nur die Leute Ihre Meinung abgeben, die die 2007er fischen. Das Phänomen bei Fragen zu KEV Sportex Ruten ist, dass immer Leute über Ihre Erfahrungen mit Ruten von vor 10 Jahren schreiben. Das wäre genau so, als würde man auf die Frage, wie die neue Shimano Stella ist, antworten dass man seine Biomaster II nicht mehr benutzt, da sie doch nicht so gut läuft wie die Neue. Das Problem bei Sportex ist, dass man über 20 Jahre den Namen des Produktes nicht gändert hat und somit jeder bei der Sportex KEV Pike eine andere Rute vor Augen hat. Fazit: Die neuen Ruten sind mit den alten nicht vergleichbar (Wobei es alte Sportex Serien gibt, die auch heute keinen Vergleich scheuen müssen.)
7. Und jetzt mal zu Preis/Leistung. Die neue Sportex KEV Pike ist eine schöne, für ihr Wurfgewicht, leichte Rute. Sie ist komplett mit Fuji Komponenten ausgesattet. Nachteil ist, dass der Kork auch bei dieser Modellreihe nicht schön ist und, was viel wichtiger ist, die Überschubverbindung bei einigen Rute nicht 100% sauber sitzt. Im Handel bekommt man sie für um die 210€. 
Fazit: Bei der Rute, die Du kaufen willst genau hinschauen, ob sie sauber(er) verarbeitet ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gesamtpaket der Rute gut und für das Einsatzgebiet, für das du sie nutzen willst, geeignet.
8. Zum Schluss noch eine Bitte an alle Harrison und Blechpeitschen Fans:
Eure Ruten sind auch schöne Ruten. Jede hat ihre spezielles Einsatzgebiet und Ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Aber bitte versucht doch, wenn jemand eine Frage stellt, nicht immer daraus einen Harrison oder Blechpeitschen Thread zu machen. Antwortet doch einfach auf die Frage und wenn Ihr keine Antwort beisteuern könnt...einfach mal nichts schreiben.

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich für diesen langen Beitrag entschuldigen, da ich mich sonst lieber kurz fasse. 
P.S. Sollte jemand Erfahrungen mit der Cheetah 96XH beim Hechtfischen mit Gummifisch haben, würde ich mich freuen, wenn er das postet. Diese Rute könnte nämlich eine echte Alternative zu der KEV Pike sein, da sie leicht und schnell ist!
____________
Gruss
Pucce


----------



## darth carper (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@Pucce

zu 3: Weißt du was eine Harrison VT wiegt? Hast du Tests gemacht, mit welcher Rute man schneller anschlagen kann? Hast du schon mit einer Harrison VT gefischt? Hast du die Sportex gewogen?

zu4: Wenn du die Threads zum Thema Harrison verfolgt hast, dann wirst du sicher gelesen haben, daß das angegebene Wg ein bißchen zu niedrig angegeben ist (Soviel zum Thema: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!). Eine VT -70g ist durchaus mit einer Sportex Kev Pike zu vergleichen. Auf welcher Harrison steht denn ein Wg von 45-120g? Auf welcher Rute, die hier bisher erwähnt wurde steht das überhaupt?
Welcher "erfahrene" Angler kann denn nur anhand einer Wg-Angabe auf der Rute sagen, was die Rute tatsächlich für ein Wg verträgt? Könnte da genausogut die Formel "untere Angabe+obere Angabe : 2 = tatsächliches Wg" aufstellen. Was ist damit bewiesen? Richtig, nichts, weil jede Rute und jeder Hersteller unterschiedliche Angaben zu seinen Ruten macht.

zu5: Welche Ruten hast du denn im Vergleich noch gefischt?

zu6: Was genau ist denn an der 2007er Rute anders? 

zu7: Meine Beast Master kostet ca. 90€, ist gut verarbeitet und laut Herstellerangaben (nicht von mir gewogen) wiegt sie unter 200g. Eine Harrison bekomme ich speziell für mich aufgebaut für ein paar Euros mehr als eine Sportex kostet. Da habe ich dann die Grifflänge und Ringbindungen nach meinen Wünschen, 1a-Kork und passende Steckverbindungen. Wo ist da der tolle Preisvorteil der Sportex?

zu8: Es ging nicht nur um die Rute, sondern auch um das Fischen in der Strömung mit Spinnern, Wobblern etc.. Wenn es meiner und der Meinung anderer User nach, dafür bessere und/oder günstigere Ruten dafür gibt, wieso sollte man sie denn nicht empfehlen?
Im Übrigen sind auch nicht nur Blechpeitschen oder Harrisons empfohlen worden.

Wo sind denn deine Erfahrungen zum Fischen mit der Sportex in der Strömung? Wenn die Sportex so toll ist, warum bist du dann verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer Rute die mit ihr vergleichbar ist? Warum fischt du sie dann nicht selbst?


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



pucce schrieb:


> Mal kurz vorweg: Ich kann dein Posting in vielen Dingen nachvollziehen, aber wieso so bissig.
> Ist doch eine ganz normale Diskussion.
> 
> Übrigens finde ich Martins Frage hochspannend. Es gibt ja eine Tendenz zu immer härteren und schnellen Ruten, ohne das dabei drüber nachgedacht wird für was diese geeignet sind. Auch Ruten mit weicherer Aktion und geringerer Schnelligkeit haben in vielen Bereichen ihre Berechtigung.
> ...


 



Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hhm Pucce!

Ich kann wirklich gut verstehen, dass jemand die Sportex KEV gut findet.
Habe selbst 3 Sportex Ruten mit denen ich immer noch mal ab und zu fische. 
Aber die VHF und VT kommen wesentlich häufiger "ans Wasser" und das liegt daran, das sie mir mehr Spass beim fischen machen. Das wollte ich sagen, mehr nicht. 
Und eines ist ganz sicher: Unpassende Steckverbindeungen und bröselnden Kork braucht man bei ner Rute von MAD nicht zu befürchten. Und das für nen Hunderter mehr finde ich lässt die Sportex alt aussehen. Von den Vorteilen z. Bsp. eines individuellen Griffaufbaus mal abgesehen.

Gruss

Pauly

PS: Meine Harrison 9 ft 30-75 Gramm wiegt übrigens 242 Gramm mit einem überlangen Griff ala Blechi. Mit normaler Grifflänge landet die also auch bei 225 -230 Gramm genau wie die KEV.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



> Übrigens finde ich Martins Frage hochspannend. Es gibt ja eine Tendenz zu immer härteren und schnellen Ruten, ohne das dabei drüber nachgedacht wird für was diese geeignet sind. Auch Ruten mit weicherer Aktion und geringerer Schnelligkeit haben in vielen Bereichen ihre Berechtigung.


 
genau da liegt das Problem, viele wissen nicht wirklich wie sie die Ruten einsetzen möchten und was sie dafür brauchen, im obigen Fall würde ich nie ne VHf empfehlen, ne VT ja, die ist für MICH ne absolut gute Allrounderin, wobei sie nicht die einzigste ist, das ist auch klar.

Ich oute mich als Harrison Fan, empfehle sie aber nicht auf Teufel komm raus, sondern habe auch immer ein Auge auf andere marken, so wie mir eben eine Glocke schellte als Darth von seiner shimano sprach....


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@pucce....
dein Schnellig, Gewichtsvergleich, Preisvergleich usw....
selbst wenn wir die alten Sportex fischen, glaube ich dennoch dass wir in der Lage sind gerade dieses zu vergleichen, da wir von Ruten sprechen die wir fischen....
ob schnell immer gut ist und ob das jedem gefällt das ist wiederum ne andre Sache....
Auch der Service zählt für mich ein wenig als Kaufentscheidung...
Ich habe Ende 2004 oder Anfang 2005 (weiß nimmer so genau) ne nagelneue kev geschrottet (nachgewiesen Mat fehler). Anfang 2007!!!!kam dann ein neues handteil (natürlich 2007er Modell) als Ersatz. Das handteil ausgepackt, schon bröselte der Kork.....(soll ich sowas empfehlen?????)
Fair wäre gewesen mir ne komplette Rute zu schicken oder ein HT der alten Serie damit der Kram auch wirklich passt, naja ich setz sie zum schleppen ein, dafür taugt sie.....diese Problem hat man natürlich bei nem Rutenbauer nicht, der wird schon vernünftige "Zutaten" nehmen....aber das wurde ja oben schon erwähnt


----------



## pucce (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hallo Jungs,

noch einemal: War nicht böse gemeint. Es geht nur darum, dass wir alle aufpassen sollten, gestellte Fragen möglichst kurz und pregnant zu beantworten. Auch kann man andere Ruten empfehlen. Nur würde ich dann auf bereits bestehende Threads verweisen. Wenn andere Boardmitglieder dann zum Beispiel nach "Sportex KEV Pike 2007" suchen, dann können Sie sich in wenigen Minuten darüber informieren und gegebenenfalls in anderen Threads (z.B. Harrison) sich weiterinformieren. 

@darth carper: Ja, ich fische bzw. fischte beide Harrison Varianten. Ja, ich habe auch die Sportex KEV Pike 2007. Ja, ich fische auch die Aspire BX. Ja, ich hab auch eine Blechpeitsche. Ja, mich interessiert die Cheetah XH weil ich sie noch nicht kenne, sie aber von der Aktion her mit nichts (sportex, harrison, Shimano, etc.) zu vergleichen ist. Weil ich sie fischen möchte, um mir eine Meinung zu bilden.

@rainer 1962: Das ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass du ein Harrison Fan bist |rolleyes. Ist ja auch überhaupt nichts dagegen einzuwenden. Aber mal ganz unter uns. Die Ersatzteilversorgung ist bei den meisten Herstellern bescheiden, wenn es um Ruten geht, die älter sind als 5 Jahre. Wenn dann noch wie bei Sportex ein Konkurrsverfahre dazukommt...Hölle! Und dann auch noch diese Qualitätstief bei Sportex in den letzten Jahren: Keine Fuji Ringe mehr, schlecht lackierte Blanks, grob gewebte Blanks usw. |uhoh: Im Vergleich dazu sind die 2007er Modelle eine Augenweide,..fast! Andere Hersteller umgehen das Problem mit dem Auflegen bzw. Einstellen von neuen bzw. alten Serien. 

Wie gesagt, jede Rute hat Ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Eine Sache habe ich aber gelernt: Es gibt keine Rute die alles kann. Gott sei Dank, sonst könnten wir kein neues Gerät kaufen und bräuchten auch kein Board!#6


----------



## Huchenfreak (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

|good:





pucce schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> noch einemal: War nicht böse gemeint. Es geht nur darum, dass wir alle aufpassen sollten, gestellte Fragen möglichst kurz und pregnant zu beantworten. Auch kann man andere Ruten empfehlen. Nur würde ich dann auf bereits bestehende Threads verweisen. Wenn andere Boardmitglieder dann zum Beispiel nach "Sportex KEV Pike 2007" suchen, dann können Sie sich in wenigen Minuten darüber informieren und gegebenenfalls in anderen Threads (z.B. Harrison) sich weiterinformieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



pucce schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, jede Rute hat Ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Eine Sache habe ich aber gelernt: Es gibt keine Rute die alles kann. Gott sei Dank, sonst könnten wir kein neues Gerät kaufen und bräuchten auch kein Board!#6


 

#6 gott sei dank und da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, das ist ja das intressante daran
Leider ists oft aber so, dass die eierlegende Wollmilchsau immer gesucht wird und einige nicht kapieren wollen/können dass es das nicht gibt.
zu den Freds algemein, du forderst kürzere Freds, gut das hätte aber den Nachteil fehlender Diskussionen, und das wiederum würde dann "nur" die Meinung eines einzelnen oder ein paar wenigen wiedergeben, da geht technisch gar net (auch wenns schön wäre, gebe dir recht) denn jeder hat andere Anforderungen ans Gerät, anderen Angelstil usw, von daher geht das gar nicht denn jeder hat diesbez. ein anderes subjekt. empfinden. Den einen gefällt das nicht an der Rute was andere wieder daran lieben usw... es wird deshalb immer zu diskussionen kommen. Ich finde das nicht weiter schlimm, denn davon lebt ein Forum, sonst würde es nen Fred geben mit vielleicht 10 freds in denen alles steht und gut Ende wäre es mit dem jew. Fred, gerade durch solche "Meinungsverschiedenheiten" lernt man aber das Gerät eigentlich kennen (ersetzt natürlich nicht die Praxis)#h


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

P.S. gib mal bescheid wenn du die Cheetah gefischt hast, intressiert mich echt


----------



## JerkerHH (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



pucce schrieb:


> Hallo Toni_1962,
> ich muss mich jetzt auch mal einmischen und werde versuchen, deine eigentliche FRAGE zu beantworten, da ich bis vor kurzem vor dem selben Problem stand...!
> 1. Mal etwas grundsätzliches zu der KEV Serie.
> Die KEV Ruten von Sportex sind eine Kombination von Kevlar und Carbon. Das bietet den Vorteil, dass durch den geringeren Carbonanteil die Ruten mehr Vibrationen übertragen, da Carbon ein Material ist, das Vibrationen schluckt. Klinkt komisch ist aber so. (Deswegen wird es unter anderem auch als Material im Radsport eingesetzt)
> ...


 

Endlich mal einer der was gutes schreibt... 

Die Meinung kann ich nur vertreten !!!! 

Möge die Macht mit Sportex sein!!!

Bis denne.... #6#6#6

JerkerHH


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Vielen Dank #hfür die wirklich ausnehmend qualifizierten Antworten. #6
Besonder freut mich, dass endlich in einem Therad so sehr auf die Ausgangsfrage eingegangen wird, hier also auf meinen speziellen Einsatz. #6
Der Test von *@darth carper* (viele herzlichen Dank dafür #h) klingt ja überzeugend ...

Inzwischen habe ich noch ein mail bekommen von jemanden der die neue Sportex kennt und gegenüber der alten verglichen hat. Zwischen der neuen und der alten ist doch ein wesentlicher Unterschied im Aufbau und auch in der Qualität. Die Frage ist nur, wie in der von mir gewünschten Praxis die Aktion ausfällt.

.... und ihr seht, dass ich immer mehr im Grübeln bin |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

vielleicht wäre auch die Century Armalite was????


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@Toni 1962
Eins habe ich noch, um Dir die Entscheidung etwas leichter zu machen.
Die Faktoren Drillspass und Reserven. 
Ich habe das Glück öfter an den Bodden, Müritz, Plöner See und ähnlichen Gewässern fischen zu können.
Die Sportex Kev kämpfen einen Hecht unter 15 Pfd. eigentlich alleine weg, der dümpelt nach 2 Minuten mit verdrehten Augen an der Wasseroberfläche.
Habe dieses Jahr im Sommer einen sehr fitten und wütenden 112 cm Hecht an der VT so 10 Minuten gut gedrillt, bis der platt war. Mir hats Spass gemacht und die Rute war auch nicht over the Limit belastet. Man merkt die Schläge des Fisches aber ganz anders als bei den Kev Ruten.
Fazit: Mit der Kev einfacher drillen. Mit der VT mehr Fun/Adrenalin.

Mein Tip!

Beide kaufen, so wie ich. Das Geld hab ich eigentlich auch nicht über aber man braucht beide und ne Blechi und ne Aspire und ............................!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## McRip (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Toller Thread! #6

Habe jetzt so still und leise mitgelesen, kann leider auch nicht viel dazu beitragen. Wo ich aber gerne nochmal einhaken würde, ist die Shimano Mort Manie. Könnte dazu bitte noch etwas mehr gesagt werden? Würde mich brennend interessieren und vielleicht hilft es auch dem Threadstarter ein wenig, noch mehr über diese Ruten zu erfahren. 

Danke


----------



## McRip (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mein Tip!
> 
> Beide kaufen, so wie ich. Das Geld hab ich eigentlich auch nicht über aber man braucht beide und ne Blechi und ne Aspire und ............................!



hehe |sagnix


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@MC Rip
Shimano hat ja für Europa einen Katalog. Es wird quasi nur die Sprache geändert. (Text)
Bilder und Beschreibung bleibt.
Die Bezeichnung Manie deutet auf Benelux Länder hin. 
Da kriegste die bestimmt.


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank #hfür die wirklich ausnehmend qualifizierten Antworten. #6
> Besonder freut mich, dass endlich in einem Therad so sehr auf die Ausgangsfrage eingegangen wird, hier also auf meinen speziellen Einsatz. #6
> Der Test von *@darth carper* (viele herzlichen Dank dafür #h) klingt ja überzeugend ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Toni! Mich würde interessieren wie die Bewertung zwischen den neuen und den alten Sportex Kevs ausfällt?
Ich hab eine 2007er Sportex Kev Sea Spin und finde die gut verarbeitet und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden.
Grüße


----------



## McRip (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @MC Rip
> Shimano hat ja für Europa einen Katalog. Es wird quasi nur die Sprache geändert. (Text)
> Bilder und Beschreibung bleibt.
> Die Bezeichnung Manie deutet auf Benelux Länder hin.
> Da kriegste die bestimmt.



Im deutschen 2007er Katalog und online beim Händler habe ich sie schon gefunden, suche noch Erfahrungen aus der Praxis. 

addon: im deutschen 2008er ist sie auch noch drin: Seite 92/93


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Stimmt, die Seite habe ich glatt übersehen.
Es gibt sie also doch noch in Deutschland. Brav Shimano, brav. ;-)

@Toni_1962

Dafür nicht! ;-)


----------



## heinzrch (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hab am Wochenende meine bei ebay geschossene, neue KevPike (alte Sportex Produktion, aber schon mit Metall-/Gummi Endkappe) eingeweiht. Ne schöne Rute, aber irgendwie anders als meine KevPike aus den 90ern (mit Korkkugel Endkappe). Fühlt sich schwerer an, Blank subjektiv noch langsamer, wirft aber den Gufi mit 35g Kopf (wir mussten weit raus...) immer noch bis zum Horizont. Die Rute wirkt irgendwie robuster als die alte, ist aber auch schwerer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Hab am Wochenende meine bei ebay geschossene, neue KevPike (alte Sportex Produktion, aber schon mit Metall-/Gummi Endkappe) eingeweiht. Ne schöne Rute, aber irgendwie anders als meine KevPike aus den 90ern (mit Korkkugel Endkappe). Fühlt sich schwerer an, Blank subjektiv noch langsamer, wirft aber den Gufi mit 35g Kopf (wir mussten weit raus...) immer noch bis zum Horizont. Die Rute wirkt irgendwie robuster als die alte, ist aber auch schwerer.


 
schwerer? hast du den neuen Blank schon?

... ich habe beide nun in der Hand gehabt und die neue erscheint mir doch vom Blank her leichter und liegt insgesamt ausgewogener in der Hand


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> schwerer? ahst du den neuen Blank schon?
> 
> ... ich habe beide nun in der Hand gehabt und die neue erscheint mir doch vom Blank her leichter und liegt insgesamt ausgewogener in der Hand


Es gibt min. 2 verschiedene alte diagonal erhaben verwebte Versionen, wenn nicht 3. :g
Und dann den neuen Blank mit dem rechtwinkeligen flachen Gewebe.

Es ist schon so wie oben gesagt: Der Name wurde nicht oder nur wenig geändert, die Blanks aber alle paar Jahre schon. 
Dann gab es mal welche mit Turbo und die ersten ohne, als Kev Pike und Turbo Kev Pike, das Turbo ist aber neuer.

Ich hatte letztens eine 3053/2 Cast (alte Bauart) in der Hand - immerhin erkennbar andere Nummer, die hat mit meiner alten 3053 nicht viel zu tun, schwerer weicher schwabbeliger.

Von der 3054 habe ich 2 vollkommen gleich bezeichnet und vertriebene, die sich doch merklich in ihren Geometrien und Verhalten unterscheiden, beide alte Bauarten, wobei die eine neueste aus der letzten alten Serie kommen dürfte. Der Unterschied ist merklich. Also Sportex Kev ist überhaupt nicht gleich Sportex Kev, bei den HM-Turbo-Spin zu Carat Spin wurde ja wenigstens mal umbenannt, die Unterschiede sind aber ähnlich. 

Man müßte das Blankbaujahr wissen und es müßte dabei geschrieben sein. :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Man müßte das Blankbaujahr wissen und es müßte dabei geschrieben sein. :m


 
Blankbaujahr habe ich nun keins gesehen ...#c

ich verglich die alte "turbo kev pike", die ja noch als "Vorgänger-Modell" in den Läden steht und das Modell 2007 "Kev Pike" siehe: http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=679,0,0,1,0,0
als *Kev SP 2755* (denn um die geht es mir hier im Therad)


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Habe mal den Blank-Durchmesser der Rute:

15 mm wenn er aus dem Kork kommt bei der ersten schwarzen dicken Lackierung (1 cm lang), 1 cm darüber dann 13,5 mm ...

ist nur 2 mm (bzw 1 mm wenn man 1 cm höher mißt) mehr als bei der vergleichbaren Daiwa Q-Infinity , aber sieht deutlich dicker aus ...


----------



## KHof (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hallo an alle und bes. Rainer!

Ein verspäteter Kommentar zur Armalite: das Teil wär schon eine Alternative...

Die Eigenschaften wie Wurf, Führung oder Gefühl sind schon vergleichbar...

...Wenn sie nicht gefühlt doppelt so schwer wär.

Zumindest die beiden 3 Meter-Versionen sind da bemerkenswert. Die Armalite ist die Ausgeburt der Kopflastigkeit! Sowas muß man sonst wirklich suchen, glauben würd man das nicht.
Bislang fing jeder an zu grinsen der dieses Teil in die Hand nahm, die meisten guckten meine Figur an (1,86 m und 96 Kg) und murmelten was wie "Fitnessstudio" oder "Trainingseinheit...."

Klaus


----------



## heinzrch (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt nochmal in diesem Thread melde. Meine erste Kev-Pike ist ungefähr von Mitte 90er Jahre und hat den Korkkugel-Abschlußknopf. Diese Rute ist in ihrer Wurfgewichtsklasse federleicht. Meine jetzt bei ebay geschossene KevPike stammt vermutlich (nach Katalogstudien....) von Anfang dieses Jahrtausends, sie hat die Metallabschlußkappe mit Gummipfropf. Ist immer noch bärenstark, parabolisch und wirft nen 45g Effzett bis zum Mond, fühlt sich aber noch deutlich kräftiger an und der Blank erscheint mir auch deutlich schwerer.
Die aktuelle KevPike aus der Ockert-Area (Modelle 2006/2007) sieht wieder anders aus.
Es gibt also mindestens drei unterschiedliche KevPike Modelle, die sich schon optisch eindeutig unterscheiden. Meine beiden KevPikes sind übrigens noch komplett Fuji-ausgestattet (Rollenhalter und Ringe) - ist das bei der Ockert KevPike auch noch so ?
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass bei den Ockert-Sportex Ruten der Rotstift Regie führt.
Bisher hab ich Sportex gekauft, weil ich keine Kompromisse in der Qualität eingehen wollte, und bis Mitte 90 war die Qualität auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Aber dann fings irgendwann zu brökeln an (da war dann plötzlich mal ein Ring wegrationalisiert, und die Verarbeitung ließ nach), und das was jetzt angeboten wird, ist wohl der traurige Abschluss der Sportex Area.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Klaus,
danke für die Einschätzung der Armalite, dachte mir dass sie Aktionsmässig ähnlich ist. Kopflastig? kann man durch gezielten Aufbau da was machen? Oder gänzl. unmöglich das wegzuzaubern?
nun denn selbst wenn, gefühltes doppeltes Gewicht ansich ist ja auch ne ordentliche Marke, zumal die Kev ja net wirklich ein Leichtgewicht ist (zum. gefühlt)


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hallo Rainer,

gegen die Kopflastigkeit kann man schon was tun - eine 2 Kg Hantelscheibe auf den Endknauf kleben.
Im Ernst: Ich hab 22 Gramm Blei in der Metall/Gummiendkappe der zerstörten Sportex drin. Das merkt man kaum. Die Armalite hat 2 mm Wandstärke am Zapfen. Die nimmt ihre Stärke nicht aus dem Konus wie die Pike sondern aus reiner Materialdicke - das macht sie auch hoffendlich robuster als die Pike. Der Unterschied im Durchmesser kann man so beschreiben: In der Endkappe sitzt immernoch der Rest des Kev-Blanks drin, den Armaliteblank musste ich immernoch kräftig auffüttern daß er in den Sportexblank reinpasst.

Ich werde diese Rute ausschließlich unter extremen Bedingungen einsetzen wie zum Beispiel Weitwerferei mit schweren, schnellen Ködern (50 Gramm Spöket) oder mit großen Gummifischen. Hätte ich nicht eine gute Auswahl an Hechtruten würde ich mich über die Anschaffung der Armalite möglicherweise ärgern. Als die Alltagshechtrute kann man die wirklich nicht bezeichnen.

Klaus


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

jow alles klaro Klaus
seh schon höchstens ne Rute zum schleppfischen|supergri
schade dachte es wär ne Alternative für Toni....
wenn du das aber so getestet hsat dann glaube ich dir das ungesehen, schliesslich bist du ja Liebhaber und absoluter Kenner von Ruten mit "Sportexaktion" wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass bei den Ockert-Sportex Ruten der Rotstift Regie führt.
> Bisher hab ich Sportex gekauft, weil ich keine Kompromisse in der Qualität eingehen wollte, und bis Mitte 90 war die Qualität auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Aber dann fings irgendwann zu brökeln an (da war dann plötzlich mal ein Ring wegrationalisiert, und die Verarbeitung ließ nach), und das was jetzt angeboten wird, ist wohl der traurige Abschluss der Sportex Area.


 
Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage. Erkläre doch bitte, wo dei Qualitätseinbußen sind und welche Erafhrungen du mit der neuen denn hast ... #h

übrigens hat die neue Key Pike original Fuji SIC Ringe , das aktuelle Vorgänger Modell aber doch nicht ...


ein Ring wegrationalisiert? Bei einer Preisklasse um 250 € spielt da EIN Ring wirklich einen Kostenfaktor ... |kopfkrat


----------



## schroe (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Der Vorgänger, der Aktuellen hatte FUJI SIC. 
Das steht sogar auf den Ringfüßen drauf. 
Das war nämlich die Massgabe beim Verkauf meiner Kev. Darum meine gute Erinnerung daran.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



schroe schrieb:


> Der Vorgänger, der Aktuellen hatte FUJI SIC.
> Das steht sogar auf den Ringfüßen drauf.
> Das war nämlich die Massgabe beim Verkauf meiner Kev. Darum meine gute Erinnerung daran.


 
OK .. danke


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@KHOf ..

danke für die Info .. #h

damit scheidet wohl der Armalit-Blank aus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Toni, ich dachte Du hättest dich nach den Spinnertests schon für eine VT entschieden? |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Toni, ich dachte Du hättest dich nach den Spinnertests schon für eine VT entschieden? |kopfkrat


 
Die Wartezeit überschreitet meine Geduld |rolleyes ...

jetzt habe ich das Angebot der KevSpin neu für 200 Euro ... das ist doch verlockend doch an diese zu denken ... beim Test nun hat diese mir gefallen, bis auf den scheinbar dicken Blank


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Wartezeit überschreitet meine Geduld |rolleyes


Gut, das kann ich wohl sehr gut verstehen.  Aber es gibt ja nicht nur eine Quelle für eine solche Rute, ich kenne mindestens 3.

(Bei evtl. Bedarf schicke mir 'ne Mail über's Board)


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

ahäm...
übrigens es gibt auch ne VT in 90WG#6
zwar nicht ofiziell aber es werden davon schon einige produziert....
ruf mal MAD an


----------



## UliRodMaster (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Moin ! Habe mir eine Sportex aufbauen lassen. Von der Stange würde ich sie mir nicht
kaufen. Habe noch den alten KEV Blank bekommen. So mußte sie her. War ein alter Jugendtraum-  Hat sich bisher immer gut geschlagen. Knapp am Meterhecht vorbei...
Mit Gummifischen bis 18 cm inkl.21 Gr. Bleikopf... Alles top !
Aber wer hat Erfahrungen mit der Shimano Lesath Shore Game ??
Tschüß UliRodMaster


----------



## UliRodMaster (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

*  Wer hat Erfahrungen mit der Shimano Lesath Shore Game ,2,70m, *
*mit 110 gr. WG ?*
*UliRodMaster*


----------



## Gummischuh (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Welche Rolle spielt überhaupt 'ne gewisse Kopflastigkeit, wenn ich mit 'nem Stock große Spinner oder anderes schwere Zeugs durch die Strömung zerren will ? So kopflastig kann 'ne Rute doch kaum sein, als das man das dann noch spüren würde.

Für mich ist das Gewicht einer Rute aber eh in gewissen Bereichen kein Pro- oder Kontraargument. Würde bei superleichten Ruten eher befürchten, dass es denen im Ernstfall an Material und somit an Stabilität fehlt.

Im Frühjahr, Herbst und Winter kann ich übrigens viel effektiver Gewicht einsparen, wenn ich mir 'ne leiche Jacke zulege


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ääääh Gummischuh, hast du deine Jacken auf der Rutenspitze hängen?



´Tschuldigung Tony, ich konnt mich nicht beherrschen!

Klaus


----------



## Gummischuh (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Nö, aber man hat schnellma ein paarhundert Gramm mehr am Arm hängen. Warum sollten mich dann 10g mehr an der Spitze stören ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

@Gummischuh
Du, genau Du bist schuld! :m
Weil du die CPT ins Spiel bzw. in die Diskussion brachtest, daher der Gedanke Kev Ersatz. 
Daß Du die kleinste 9ft -30g hast hättest mal eher sagen sollen 
Pferdefuß: Die Spitze ist reichlich schwer bei 10ft -90g, das ist keine Rute zum leichten angenehmen Fischen, etwa 40g zuviel. Das ist multipliziert mit den 3m erstmal einiges an Winkellast.
Aber erst mal sehen wie sie sich in der Realität schlägt.


----------



## Nidderauer (26. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Moin,

 hat jemand von euch vielleicht ein Handteil einer Sportex Kev Pike SP2755 rumstehen, was schon Jahre nicht mehr benötigt wird und mittlerweile eine Patina angesetzt hat   ? Baujahr müsste irgendwann vor 2005 sein, danach gabs ja für kurze Zeit die Turbo Pike Kev.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## jkc (26. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hm, ich hab ne Kev Pike Turbo, von der ich mir sicher bin, dass ich sie seit ca. 2001 - 2003 habe. Leider ist die auch im Handteil gebrochen. Technisch passt aber auch das aktuelle Handteil, habe ich schon so benutzt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (26. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ne, leider nicht...

 aber was fürn Stecken - heute noch gefischt - genial 

 Meine Lieblingswobbler und Blinkerrute in dem WG Bereich...
 und seit neuesten unschlagbar für langsames winterfischen mit den (Eumer) Tubes


----------



## Nidderauer (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab ne Kev Pike Turbo, von der ich mir sicher bin, dass ich sie seit ca. 2001 - 2003 habe. Leider ist die auch im Handteil gebrochen. Technisch passt aber auch das aktuelle Handteil, habe ich schon so benutzt.
> Grüße JK



Hi JK,

 das ist durchaus möglich, dass die Turbo Kev Pike aus diesem Zeitraum stammt und die Kev Pike zuvor gebaut wurde.

 Das Spitzenteil, was hier ein einsames Dasein fristet, ist ebenfalls von einer Turbo. Da sind vom Handteil ca. 10 cm an der Steckverbindung abgebrochen, weil der Blank vor dem Lackieren bis weit ins Kevlar-Gewebe abgeschliffen wurde, damits passt.

 Ich bin eigentlich bisher davon ausgegangen, dass der Turbo-Kev-Blank ein anderer ist, als der der Vorgängerrute, das scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein, die kleinere Beschriftung auf dem blank täuscht da ein wenig. Die Spitze passt auch zu den älteren Ruten.

 Habe das auch gerade mal an meinen 4 Vorrats-Kev-Pike :vik: aus verschiedenen Serien getestet, da passt jede Spitze auf jedes Handteil und da sind viele Modelle darunter, beispielsweise goldene Beschriftung, Zweistegberingung, Korkendkappe oder goldene Beschriftung, Dreistegberingung, Korkendkappe oder silberne Beschriftung, Dreistegberingung, Gummiendkappe. Da passt wirklich alles, ohne dass was wackelt oder klackert.

 Mit dem Handteil wollte ich eigentlich ein etwas kürzeres Modell herrichten, was die Köderführung etwas erleichtern soll. Ich bringe es nicht übers Herz, dafür ne intakte Rute zu opfern.

 Es muss doch jemanden geben auf diesem Planeten, dem das Spitzenteil gebrochen ist und der traurige Rest irgendwo im Hobbykeller auf die Wiederbelebung wartet ?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Bobster (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Habe das auch gerade mal* an meinen 4 Vorrats-Kev-Pike*  aus verschiedenen Serien getestet........
> Grüße Sven



 |bigeyes
 ...diejenigen die haben, denen wird gegeben.....


----------



## Nidderauer (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Naja, eigentlich sinds ja nur 3 Reserveruten, die auch gelegentlich zum Einsatz kamen, z.B. wenn die Family mit aufm Angelkutter war. Also keine Museumsstücke. Und eine ist immer einsatzbereit.

Würdest Du eine intakte Rute opfern, um was an einer Defekten auszuprobieren?

So schaut das übrigens aus, da fehlen ca. 10 cm (das, was im Spitzenteil steckte).





Der Bruch liegt bereits ein paar Jahre zurück, das abgebrochene Stück ist nicht mehr auffindbar. Möglicherweise ist das auch damals in der Ostsee versunken.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man damit machen könnte? 

Ich wollte eigentlich den Griff um ca. 10-15 cm kürzen (das kann sich aber negativ auf die Balance auswirken und mehr Kopflastigkeit verursachen, auch deshalb möchte ich da nix Ganzes kaputtmachen) und an der Spitze des Handteils müssten auch noch ein paar cm ab, weil auch dort das Material ziemlich stark abgeschliffen wurde und sonst nicht genügend Stabilität vorhanden ist, um da ggfls. von hinten ein Stück Rute mit intakter Steckverbindung durchzuschieben und einzupassen.

Es müsste also auch kein intaktes Handteil sein, was ich benötige, sondern eigentlich würde ein ca. 20 cm langes Stück Rute genügen, wenn diese zwischen Korkgriff und Leitring gebrochen ist, aber oberhalb des Leitringes intakt, also nicht gesplittert ist.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> So schaut das übrigens aus, da fehlen ca. 10 cm (das, was im Spitzenteil steckte).


Das ist quasi die Standardstelle, wo die gerne gebrochen sind. 
Das obere Ende vom Handteil ist nämlich sehr dünn geraten, der Ansatz vom Spitzenteil regelrecht gigantisch im Durchmesser, so ein Sportexspezialdesign was ich nicht mochte. Von daher such mal eher nach weiteren verwitweten Spitzen! :m

Aufgrund einer vollkommen auseinandergefetzten am oberen Rutenhandteil bin ich auch nicht traurig, keine zu besitzen.  Die SeaSpin ist ähnlich schlimm geraten.

Die Kev 4 ist dort weitaus schöner und harmonisch durchgehender gebaut. #6


----------



## Nidderauer (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aufgrund einer vollkommen auseinandergefetzten am oberen Rutenhandteil bin ich auch nicht traurig, keine zu besitzen.  Die SeaSpin ist ähnlich schlimm geraten.


 
 Das ist aber eher ein Problem der Ruten ab 2001 (als Ockert ins Spiel kam)

 Hier mal ein Vergleich der Turbo Kev Pike und einer Kev Pike von vor 2001. Da sieht man deutlich, dass die Kev Pike im Überschubbereich bis zum letzten cm sauber gearbeitet ist und im Kev-Geflecht keine Schwachstellen vorhanden sind. Bei der Turbo schaut das anders aus und da fehlt schon ein ganzes Stück. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Produktion ab 2001 etwas schlampiger wurde und man versucht hat was passend zu machen, was eigentlich nicht zusammen passt..

 Hab auch eine Kev Sea Spin, die ist genauso gut verarbeitet, wie die alte Kev Pike. Und bei beiden Modellen ist mir bisher nix gebrochen, obwohl ich bei so Sachen, wie Hängerlösen etc. wahrlich nicht ganz zimperlich bin.




 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ich meine primär die Geometrie und eben den spitzen Zulauf, und die war auch schon vor Ockert dürftig. Einfach prinzipiell. Besser gemacht (ich ändere bzw. befreie inzwischen etliche andere Ruten davon) wären die aber quasi unzerstörbar! :m

Good Luck bei deiner Reperatur!


----------



## jkc (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hi, auf den Millimeter genau ist meine auch dort gebrochen.|uhoh: 

Ich habe das Bruchstück allerdings noch. Wäre es nicht möglich, die Rute auf eine Zapfenverbindung um zu bauen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht möglich, die Rute auf eine Zapfenverbindung um zu bauen?


Wenn man auf beiden Seiten eine Kürzung akzeptiert, geht einiges, habe so schon Mittenkürzungen und Übergangssprungvernichtungen durchgeführt. 
Letztlich wäre so eine resultierende ca. 2,4m Sportex-Pike eine interessante Rute. :m


----------



## Bobster (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Letztlich wäre so eine resultierende ca. 2,4m Sportex-Pike eine interessante Rute. :m


 
 ...und wenn die Dir dann nicht gefällt Sven,
 nun, ich würde sie dir abnehmen


----------



## Nidderauer (27. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, auf den Millimeter genau ist meine auch dort gebrochen.|uhoh:
> 
> Ich habe das Bruchstück allerdings noch. Wäre es nicht möglich, die Rute auf eine Zapfenverbindung um zu bauen?



 Hallo,

 ist das Kevlargewebe dort an der Steckverbindung bei Dir ebenfalls stark ausgedünnt/abgeschliffen? Man könnte fast den Eindruck bekommen, dass die dort Blank-Handteile der 3m Version eingekürzt und passend gemacht haben. Das Spitzenteil ist einwandfrei gearbeitet.

 Irgendwas mit Zapfenverbindung wollte ich da basteln. Hab noch ein paar verwitwete Handteile anderer Ruten hier rumstehen, bei denen die Spitze versagt hat. Die Kev Turbo war die bisher einzige mit Bruch im Handteil.

 Muss mal eine Schieblehre besorgen, um da ein Stück Rute ausfindig zu machen, das dort passen könnte. Nur mit dem abgebrochenen Stück zu arbeiten, das in etwa so lang ist, wie der Einschubbereich ergibt bestimmt keine ausreichende Stabilität in der späteren Verbindung.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn man auf beiden Seiten eine Kürzung akzeptiert, geht einiges, habe so schon Mittenkürzungen und Übergangssprungvernichtungen durchgeführt.
> Letztlich wäre so eine resultierende ca. 2,4m Sportex-Pike eine interessante Rute. :m


 
 Ich wollte das Spitzenteil wegen seiner guten Aktion eigentlich unangetastet lassen und den neuen Übergang Handteil/Zapfen im Bereich des Leitringes unterbringen und den Korkgriff am unteren Ende um ein paar cm stückweise kürzen, sodass es bezüglich der Kopflastigkeit in Verbindung mit einer TP4000 nicht ganz so arg wird, um dann irgendwo bei 2,30-2,40 m Rutenlänge herauszukommen.

 Würde halt eine assymetrisch geteilte Rute ergeben. Spricht da was dagegen oder würde das Handteil in Teilbereichen dann so steif, dass an anderer Stelle erhöhte Bruchgefahr auftritt?




Bobster schrieb:


> ...und wenn die Dir dann nicht gefällt Sven,
> nun, ich würde sie dir abnehmen


 
 Du kennst meine Bastelkünste nicht :q. Wenn sie mir nicht gefällt, dann ist das ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass sie anderweitig gefällt. Wobei es mir da eher auf die Eigenschaften, als aufs Äußere ankommt. So ne 2,35 Jerky Pike für größere Kunstköder hätte schon was, wenn die so wird, wie ich es mir vorstelle.

 Werde berichten, ob und wie das funktioniert, kann aber einen etwas größeren Moment dauern.

Grüße Sven


----------



## jkc (28. November 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*







#c

Moin, für mich sah das alles Ok aus, zumindest vor dem Bruch. War bis dahin auch knappe 10 Jahre im Einsatz.

Grüße JK


----------



## ragbar (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ich hatte die Stelle irgendwie immer im Verdacht, eure Vorträge und Bilder sind die Bestätigung. Auch wenn von meinen 4 Kev's noch keine gebrochen ist, kam mir die Aktion der Rute an der Stelle immer komisch, ja beinahe unterbrochen vor. 3 meiner Ruten sind 270er, eine ist 3m.
Von den 270ern sind 2 als Triggerrute, eine als normale Spinnrute von mir aufgebaut worden. Die 3m ist auch eine Rute mit Triggergriff, auf dem "roten" Bild zu sehen. Ihre Aktion ist aber deutlich homogener als die der 270er.
Die Blanks sind aus Bj 1995 und 1998.

Ich habe alle Ruten vor Jahren renoviert und dabei Verstärkungswicklungen angebracht, die an der Schwachstelle schützen sollen. Dazu spanne ich das Garn stärker als ich das bei einer Ringbindung je wagen würde, der Ringfuß würde durch die Überspannung in den Blank gezogen. An Stellen ohne Anbauteile wie Ringe, Hakenhalter o.ä. kann man das aber schon mal machen, und erhält so eine Art Verstärkung. Auf dem Bild mit der Rutenteilung ist im vorderen Bereich 2 mal gewickelt.
Im Innenbereich ist eine Verstärkung aus Kohlefasermaterial eingeklebt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Gute Bilder #6, gerade das obere zeigt sehr übersichtlich den "dünnen Bereich",
der sich anfühlt wie "kam mir die Aktion der Rute an der Stelle immer komisch, ja beinahe unterbrochen vor".

Wobei das nicht nur diese Ruten so haben ...


----------



## Nidderauer (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hab mittlerweile mal ein bisserl gepfuscht |supergri,







 den Korkgriff um ca. 12 cm gekürzt, sodass sich ein neuer Abstand von 35 cm zwischen Rollenfuß und Korkgriffende ergibt.

 Das Handteil hab ich direkt unterhalb des Führungsringes gekappt und dort einen Zapfen eingearbeitet, sodass es jetzt eine Länge von 1,02 m inkl. Zapfen und mit aufgesetztem Spitzenteil eine "nutzbare Länge" von ca. 96 cm hat. Der Überschubbereich beträgt demnach 6 cm.

 Die Gesamtrutenlänge liegt bei 2,38 m. Das Problem was sich da jetzt ergibt ist, ob ich am Handteil einen Führungsring anbringe oder nicht.

 Ohne Führungsring würde der Abstand zwischen Abwurfkante und 1. Ring am Spitzenteil bei ca. 73 cm liegen. Ist das zuviel?

 Mit Ring am Handteil und einem eventuellen Abstand zum 1. Ring am Spitzenteil von ca. 30 cm wären es aber nur noch 43 cm zwischen Leitring und Abwurfkante, was deutlich zu wenig sein könnte und auf Kosten der Wurfweite geht.....

 Dazu wäre der Abstand zwischen Leitring und 1. Ring Spitzenteil kleiner, als zwischen dem 1. und 2. Ring am Spitzenteil, was nicht nur nicht so doll ausschaut, sondern evtl. auch erhöhte Bruchgefahren mit sich bringt... 

 Die Position der Ringe am Spitzenteil wollte ich eigentlich nicht verändern, weil diese Neuandordnung dann wiederum nicht mehr zum ehemaligen Handteil passt. Was würdet ihr da machen?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Ich würde es genau so lassen.#6
Der Abstand ist nicht zu groß.

Aber ne Wicklung am Ende des HT direkt unterm Zapfen würd ich schon machen zur Stabilisierung.

|wavey:


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hi, das ist so ein Punkt wo ich auch gerne Rutenbauskills hätte.#6 Sehe ich auch so, dass da kein Ring aufs Handteil muss.

Und die Stradic GTM dazu ist so was von stilecht, habe ich genau so in der Kombi Jahre lang gefischt.#6

Gerne auch Rückmeldung wie sich das Ding am Wasser macht, habe wie gesagt auch ein geknacktes Handteil hier...

Grüße JK


----------



## Nidderauer (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Sportex Kev Pike SP 2755 ?*

Hallo und Danke für eure Antworten. Dann werde ich den Ring am Handteil weglassen.



jkc schrieb:


> Und die Stradic GTM dazu ist so was von stilecht, habe ich genau so in der Kombi Jahre lang gefischt.#6
> 
> Gerne auch Rückmeldung wie sich das Ding am Wasser macht, habe wie gesagt auch ein geknacktes Handteil hier...



Das "Gerümpel" hat alles schon ein paar schöne Jahre aufm Buckel. War meine erste wirklich höherwertige Spinnrolle, die GTM, aber auch schon jahrelang nicht mehr im Einsatz, weils Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager ziemlich eingesifft war und ich irgendwann auf Frontbremsrollen umgestiegen bin. Nach gründlicher Reinigung funktioniert sie wieder, die gute alte GTM.

 Die Rute macht ne schöne Biegekurve und Jerks machen sich durch den verkürzten Korkgriff nicht am Bauch bemerkbar :m. Ich denke mal, dass das große Vorteile bringt gegenüber der Normalversion der Rute. Es kann trotzdem ein wenig dauern bis zur Rückmeldung JK, das vorgesehene Einsatzgebiet soll eigentlich die Angelei mit größeren Wobblern/Jerkbaits über Krautfeldern sein. Da werden bei dem kalten Wasser derzeit aber nicht so viele Hecht zu finden sein, befürchte ich. Versuchen werde ich es trotzdem mal.

 Grüße Sven


----------

